# How old are you?



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2005)

How old is everyone?

I'll start  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm 26

My bday is June 29 and I'm a Cancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 27, 2005)

Wow Allie, I never would have guessed! I always assumed you were about my age...

I am 23, born on July 25th and am a Leo (barely) with strong Cancer influences apparently.


----------



## kaori (Dec 27, 2005)

Hi Allessandra!

I m 30

My bday is January 19 and I 'm Capricorn!:icon_smil


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2005)

Ya i'm an oldie :icon_chee 3 1/2 more years and i'll be gasp *30*


----------



## Geek (Dec 27, 2005)

No kidding! I'm an oldie but a goodie! I'm 38


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2005)

You do not look 30 wow-- your skin is gorgeous!


----------



## Leony (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 26 and soon I'll be 27 in August 13th

I'm Leo by the way  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## dixiewolf (Dec 27, 2005)

I am 28, I look like I am about 20 though  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PopModePrincess (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 31. My B'day is Feb.14th, and I'm an Aquarius.


----------



## Chrystal (Dec 27, 2005)

I am 24. Born March 30th and an Aires baby!:icon_chee


----------



## chipzahoy (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 19 and a Saggitarius.. I don't pay a lot of attention to horoscopes but apparently I don't fit well with that sign!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## kaori (Dec 27, 2005)

Thank You Allesandra!!:icon_smil


----------



## kaori (Dec 27, 2005)

LOL,...hehehe,..YOu always look great Tony,..You remind me about Charlie Angels,..and you looklike Charlie mysterious man around most Beautiful woman hahahah!:icon_bigg


----------



## greeneyedangel (Dec 27, 2005)

You have a good memory too! I think I only mentioned once on this site my full name, everyone always just calls me Allie for short. You were def paying attention :icon_chee


----------



## Geek (Dec 27, 2005)

Hahah! Yes! Derek! Sup!


----------



## kaori (Dec 27, 2005)

HAHAHAH,..:icon_bigg ,..of curse I love your beautiful name Alessandra

and I will love to spell your fullname ,..they are sound beautiful!

Beautiful name for beautiful Lady !!!


----------



## Leony (Dec 27, 2005)

I didn't noticed that we got another guy admin on the board lol


----------



## blackmettalic (Dec 27, 2005)

Everyone looks great for their age!

I'm 20, my birthday is May 28th, and I am a Gemini. :icon_chee


----------



## bluebird26 (Dec 27, 2005)

I turned 28 a few weeks ago! It's crazy, it seems I was 23 yesterday :icon_neut


----------



## Eva121 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 21, birthday is Nov 2nd, so I'm a Scorpio.


----------



## Maja (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 25, birthday May 1st; and I'm Taurus


----------



## Sophia (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 21 and my birthday is July 2nd, and I'm a cancer!!


----------



## emily_3383 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 22, my birthday is September 7th, and I am a Virgo.


----------



## lovespell (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 20 ;D May 17th and i'm a Taurus.


----------



## alliestella (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 18 (soon 19)

My birthday is March 7th

and I'm a pisces


----------



## divamom (Dec 27, 2005)

I just turned 28 on December 23rd:icon_bigg

and (although I don't believe in astrology) I'm a capricorn

:icon_cool


----------



## Saints (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 24, turning 25 on March 16th, so I'm a Pisces


----------



## Tinkerbell (Dec 27, 2005)

I think I might be the youngest! I'm 16, 17 on April 11th - Aries =D


----------



## xXxBeckyxXx (Dec 27, 2005)

im 18, my birthdays the 31st of may and im a gemini


----------



## redrocks (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 31. Born January 23, Aquarius with some Capricorn tendencies.


----------



## Elisabeth (Dec 27, 2005)

Ummm...Old enough to remember when people actually drove Ford Pintos.

I'm 41. Born November 26, 1964. Saggitarius. The Chinese year of the Dragon.


----------



## Amethyst (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 43. It's not fair. We should only be the age we feel. I don't feel 43.:icon_sad:


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

numbers are only state of mind, your age is only how you feel.


----------



## bunni (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok me go. I am 23, Aries, born in April 6.


----------



## jennycateyez (Dec 27, 2005)

im 22 my bday is august 10 and im a leo:icon_chee


----------



## lovesboxers (Dec 27, 2005)

I am 35, birthday is August 28


----------



## Cirean (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 33, bday is February 27, I'm a pisces


----------



## jaimelynn83 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 22.

:icon_bigg


----------



## lilla (Dec 27, 2005)

Yeah, you're right! I'm 36, and bday is at 15 April. I feel like 56 most of the time because my life has too many depressing points then good points. Anyhooo, I am still holding on.


----------



## SabrinaGermany (Dec 27, 2005)

*I am 25. Born on the 28th September 1980! :icon_chee*


----------



## Sirvinya (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 23 and my birthday is June 11th. So I'm a Gemini.


----------



## KittyM (Dec 27, 2005)

I am 31! Birthday on 24th march!Aries!I think Jennifer has birthday the same day, but she is born in another decay!!(I could be her mother:icon_eek: :icon_eek: :icon_eek: )


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

I would NEVER have guessed you were 30!! You don't look it at all. You're very fortunate and must have some good genes!


----------



## Little_Lisa (Dec 27, 2005)

We do?? :icon_conf

BTW, i'm 29 but I don't feel it.


----------



## spazbaby (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 27, b-day is June 22, barely a Cancer and definitely more of a Gemini.


----------



## LuckyMe (Dec 27, 2005)

Hoot! THat is the same day as my birthday but I am 8 years older than you. I am 32 going to be 33.


----------



## GraceGirl7 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 25 and my b-day is June 20!!!


----------



## Sarah84 (Dec 27, 2005)

I'm 21 and birthday is january 28th


----------



## iloveparis (Dec 27, 2005)

Woo hoo...a few Arians here:clap I'm an Aries too, born on 04/04. Turned 30 this year...waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!


----------



## Tessigrl (Dec 28, 2005)

32 here, born June 30 1973 and a true Cancer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## bocagirl (Dec 28, 2005)

33-September 10-Virgo


----------



## Nolee (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 18, 17th of March and i'm a pisces  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## devinjhans (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 27

My b-day is August 19, and I am a Leo!:icon_chee


----------



## suzukigrrl (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 24. I really like that this board has so many 20+ people. So many of the other boards have a lot of teens, and I just can't really relate to high school anymore.


----------



## leelee04 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 24. My birthday is May 17 and I'm a Taurus


----------



## FeistyFemme (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 20 and will turn 21 on February 11th!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm an Aquarius!


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 37...but I feel 27!! Bday is July 5th...Cancer, moon child, homebody - that's me!


----------



## Geek (Dec 28, 2005)

Ya Nichole, you and me babe  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20">


----------



## BeneBaby (Dec 28, 2005)

I am 24 and my B-Day is Feb.12. I am an Aquarius. I like long walks on the beach and romantic dinners........jk. LOL!


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 28, 2005)

:icon_chee :icon_chee Yeah, you know what they say, Tony...30 is the new 20, and 40 is the new 30!! (Must be all that plastic surgery and pilates..hee hee.) But, hey, we're all natural, baby.

btw, Tony, what did I tell you about putting that "h" in Nicole. It's Nicole, not Nic-hole. No offense to anyone who spells their name that way.

:icon_smil


----------



## canelita (Dec 28, 2005)

I’m 24 my B-Day is Feb 4th and I am an Aquarius.


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

I guess I am the oldest. 45!!! yuk


----------



## Nicolet (Dec 28, 2005)

Rima, no "yuk." You are one hot mama!!


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

aw thanks Nicolet!!!

Yes I have Kim with me, hurray!!:clap


----------



## screeema (Dec 28, 2005)

oh, you too Maph, good I am not alone:icon_razz


----------



## NYAngel98 (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 25, My birthday is May 26th... and I'm a gemini!

Go gemini gals!! woo hoo! lol  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Joyeuux (Dec 28, 2005)

I'll be 25 on January 13th... which is a Friday! I'm thinking about having a bad luck party -- people have to walk under a ladder to enter the apartment, then I make them open an umbrella inside etc. LOL! :icon_twis


----------



## MACGoddess (Dec 28, 2005)

LMAO! Fantastic idea Joy! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## Estrelinha (Dec 28, 2005)

I'm 24.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 28, 2005)

Im 20, born March 28. Aries sun, Aries rising, moon in gemini haha &lt;3


----------



## kocho_uketomeru (Dec 30, 2005)

35. I'm a Libra, my birthday is October 19.


----------



## SmartStyle437 (Dec 30, 2005)

AGE: 26

BIRTHDAY: August 2, 1979

SIGN: Leo


----------



## makeup_nerd (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm 26 but everyone thinks I'm 18 :icon_sad: .... Will be 27 on March 13th


----------



## KittySkyfish (Dec 30, 2005)

*I'm 34 and I have NO clue how old I feel! :icon_lol: B-Day is June 25; Sun in Cancer, Moon in Leo and Ascendant in Aquarius.*


----------



## Min (Dec 30, 2005)

Im 31 as of Dec 4th :icon_eek:


----------



## Saja (Dec 30, 2005)

IM 23, my bday is nov 11....and im your typical scorpio.....though i think that its fluke that i fit the scorpio description


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm with Maph, Rima, and Kim. Forty-one, born April 18 and an Aries.


----------



## qristeele (Dec 30, 2005)

I'm 24 and love being a Piscean. :icon_love


----------



## Jennifer (Dec 30, 2005)

i'm 18 years old. my birthday's march 24th. i'm an aries.

good memory! LOL

LOL!!!


----------



## chickylittle (Dec 31, 2005)

I am 25 and was also born on September 28, 1980. How weird is that?! :icon_eek: That make us libras! :icon_chee


----------



## speerrituall1 (Dec 31, 2005)

Hey, I owned one of those back in the day. I'm 47 born February 23rd. Pisces. Man I used to whip that thing around the road. That 1/2 century number, just around the corner is starting to bother me!


----------



## looooch (Dec 31, 2005)

im 23, born Feb 21, and a pisces


----------



## snj (Dec 31, 2005)

Im 35 going to be 36 on next May :icon_eek:


----------



## urbanangel (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm 20, just turned in November, and a Scorpio


----------



## DG_14 (Dec 31, 2005)

I'm 14 years old-perhaps the youngest here-and I was born May 10th.


----------



## Vonir (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm 15 and I was born on 17th October  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I'm so young like you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think that we're the youngest here, aren't we?


----------



## mac-whore (Jan 1, 2006)

i just turned 19 on december 29th :icon_smil i'm a capricorn.


----------



## snj (Jan 1, 2006)

Gosh.. u girls make me feel so ancient :icon_eek:


----------



## Ashlee (Jan 1, 2006)

Hey!! I'm 27 birthday is july 4 Cancer babe too!!!:icon_smil


----------



## Mokie (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm 19; July 17th; Cancer.

I always hated being a cancer because the name is a disease and the symbol is crab.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Why couldn't I be something cool like Leo?


----------



## Anya1976 (Jan 2, 2006)

i am 29 i will be 30 in may


----------



## Marisol (Jan 2, 2006)

26


----------



## renee604 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm 22, and I'm a Virgo


----------



## kawee (Jan 2, 2006)

20!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## angel_babee (Jan 2, 2006)

I am currently 18, and my birthday is October 3, 1987. That makes me a Libra, right?

I never paid attention to horroscopes. :icon_roll:icon_redf


----------



## kboogie007 (Jan 2, 2006)

I'm 28...born August 17...and I'm a Leo.


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

WOW! Suryani you look amazing! I would have never guessed you were 30 in a million years! :clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Raquel you look so young! I would have guessed you were in your mid 20s...


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

YAY! Go get 'em Kim! :clap:clap:clap


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

Sabrina, I would have guessed you to be around 19-21! LOL, apparently I stink at guesisng people's ages... :icon_conf


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

You look amazing too Kristina! Hopefully I can look as lovely and sexy as all you ladies when I am 30! :icon_smil


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

LMAO! :--:--:--


----------



## MACGoddess (Jan 2, 2006)

teehee...."cusp"...teeheehee! :icon_chee


----------



## isa666 (Jan 2, 2006)

Hi! I`m 19 :icon_bigg I`m Libra :icon_bigg


----------



## prude strippers (Jan 2, 2006)

22, taurus


----------



## clairey (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 25 and my birthday is March 20th, so I'm the last day of Pisces! Definitely more of a Pisces than an Arian by nature too...


----------



## acon426 (Jan 3, 2006)

I am a whooping 34. My birthday is Dec. 2 and I am a Saggitarius. But I only feel about 20 (today...that is!!)


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

Ooh Leila! Thank you so much! I think I love you! :icon_lol: :icon_love


----------



## PopModePrincess (Jan 3, 2006)

Neither would I! She looks like a 19 year old! :icon_eek:


----------



## LivingDeadGirl (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 19 and a Taurus. My birthday is May 8.


----------



## kdt04 (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 30, born April 4th, Aries.


----------



## nydoll23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Im 23

may 21 1982

Im on the cusp of gemini and taurus:icon_chee:icon_chee


----------



## sweet-katie (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm 15  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I've got birthday on 12 September and I'm Virgo  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## DG_14 (Jan 4, 2006)

I do believe so. Wh00t for teenage-ness! xD


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

omg you just DONT! look like 30!

you look so young!


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

you dont look 26 either!! you look even younger than me! ..and im 18!

you're a doll face.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

we share the same b-date


----------



## kaori (Jan 5, 2006)

:icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf Arigatou:icon_chee Mitsuko!!!:icon_smil

i like your pic profile to mmm sexy ne hehehe!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Leony (Jan 5, 2006)

Awwe thank you Mitsuko:icon_love

I agree with Suryani (Kaori), your picture on your profile is hot! You have that sexy bedroom look  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Maja (Jan 5, 2006)

No way you're 30, your skin is one of a teenager! OMG You look so much younger!


----------



## Maja (Jan 5, 2006)

Leony, I'd never guess you're 26. You look so much younger!


----------



## charish (Jan 5, 2006)

i am 26 and will be 27 on 9-11. great date to have a birthday huh.


----------



## Charmosa (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm 22, b-day is on 31st of march (aries)


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

ah thx =)

it was a photoshoop like, 1950 pinup cheezy quality jungle jane

it was funny.


----------



## Mitsuko (Jan 5, 2006)

ahh you two are too sweet

thx a lot


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't remeber if I posted here already but I'm 15 too and my b'day is 30th July.


----------



## litlbitprincess (Jan 8, 2006)

:icon_redf 42


----------



## tinypinkbubbles (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm 25 born March 23, 1980...an aries...


----------



## kaori (Jan 9, 2006)

Ahh Thank YOu Maychi :icon_redf :icon_redf :icon_redf


----------



## angelina007 (Jan 9, 2006)

i'm 18 kaori i can't believe you're 30! it's just imposible!


----------



## kaori (Jan 9, 2006)

*uhm,...hehehe,...i glad if you dont believe me,..hihihi:icon_chee *

*you can call my mom when i am born ??:icon_smil*


----------



## mm_style (Jan 9, 2006)

I'm 17, my bday is Sept 28, I'm a Libra, and I'm new!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jessica9 (Jan 9, 2006)

i will be 26 on june 27th....i'm a cancer too! seems like a lot of people are cancers on here! i'm a walking stereotype of a cancer!


----------



## MacForMe (Jan 9, 2006)

HA!!! I am 36! My BIRTHDAY IS APRIL 15th too!! WOWWWWWWWWWWWW

Im a DOuble House Aries.. and irish too, so add that Aries temper withe the Irish one.. man, i'd run away from me too if'fen i could..


----------



## kitkoota (Jan 9, 2006)

*im 18  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />
bday is june 20th 1987 and im gemini :icon_bigg*


----------



## jessica_momof6 (Jan 9, 2006)

I am 30 and a Leo.


----------



## MACz.Addict (Jan 9, 2006)

Hi All, I'm Cindi I'm 20 [DEC 16th] Sagittarius ! Everyone looks so young for their age WOW!!


----------



## lilla (Jan 9, 2006)

:icon_love Yay! That is so cool, we have same bdays! :clap


----------



## Killah22 (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi you guys, I'm Killah...22 years old. My B.D. is November 25, 1983 and I'm a Sagittarius.


----------



## thetrixiegirl (Jan 10, 2006)

Hi everyone. I am Tracey a 30 year old, born on April 25th.


----------



## Kimberleylotr (Jan 10, 2006)

19 and I turned 19 on the 31 december.


----------



## usersassychick0 (Jan 11, 2006)

Don't forget me!! I'm also 15, born feb 20th, so I'm a picses!


----------



## SqueeKee (Jan 11, 2006)

22  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## LipglossQueen (Jan 12, 2006)

Wow there's so many of us youngn's here!


----------



## -nikki- (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm 13. Which is young, I guess? *shrugs* Birthday is October 18th and I'm a Libra.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Annia (Jan 12, 2006)

YAY! Some one has the same birthday as me. I am 22.


----------



## Leony (Jan 12, 2006)

Aww, thank you Maja :icon_love


----------



## Cool Kitten (Jan 12, 2006)

i'm 33, born Sept 26, and a Libra.


----------

